# Need a great home for 6 white doves



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know if anyone here remembers me, but I used to post a lot a few years ago (mostly about my "triplegic" pigeon, Cleo, who is paralyzed and has a broken wing--I found her 10 years ago, and she's still going strong!  ).
My son and I moved down to Florida from NJ last summer with Cleo, a few other smaller birds, and 6 white doves (one of whom has a club foot). Starting in the fall, my son will start school in Jacksonville (about an hour away from where we live now, so we have to get a second apartment there for the school year). Once that happens, we really won't be able to take care of so many birds, as we'll be moving back and forth between two small apartments. We really need to find a WONDERFUL home (preferably together, in an aviary) for them before then.
Julie, who used to be a member here and lived in FL, adopted several birds from us a while back (Thomas & Pierre). Julie, are you still around, and do you still have an aviary? If so, are you interested in adopting a few more? It would be wonderful to know that they were in a place where I know they'll get the best of care.
If not, is there anyone else around north/central Florida who has an aviary and could give them a great home? (I'd probably want references from some of the people who have been members here for a while.)
Thank you, and hi to anyone who remembers us!
Nancy


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Pictures will surely increase the chances of someone taking your doves!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! I'll see what I can do...


----------



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

*Doves*

I live on the southside , jacksonville fl. I have two pigeons as pets. They have a screened in porch where they can fly. I don't think I can handle all 6 of your birds. My 2 keep me pretty busy taking care of them. I'll try to come up with some ideas to help you out. If you have already found homes for them let me know, good luck, Ed


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing, Ed! The doves don't necessarily all need to be adopted together, but I do want to keep pairs together (and Orville, my sweet little clubfooted girl, is a "special needs" bird, as she has trouble perching). I just need to find really good homes for all of them by August, when my son and I need to move up to JAX for the year and we'll just be in a little apartment...which leads me to another question. Are you at all close to the Bolles school on Bartram, or do you know the area at all? We need to find just a little, easy-to-maintain place for the school year, but I'd like to be in a neighborhood in which my son, who's 12, can go out on his own and go to shops/parks/etc., without having to rely on me to drive him everywhere. Any suggestions?
Anyway, any help you can offer with the doves would be great. I really want to be VERY careful about who adopts them, as I know that birds can end up in the wrong hands...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nancy,

Nice to hear from you, I am so glad to hear that Cleo is still well! Nanci also posted recently to tell us that Dill is also doing well. I use Cleo and Dill as examples when people ask if pigeons that can't walk can live a good life.

The last I heard from Julie on this forum was that she was rehoming all her pigeons and moving, but I think she visits the forum occasionally.

I hope that you are successful in rehoming your doves. I have recently rehomed 30+ racing pigeons (not my own) here in the UK , so I know there are good homes out there.

Cynthia


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, Cynthia!

I was hoping I'd hear from you! I'd kind of forgotten what a nice group of people I "met" here on this site, and it's nice to start remembering!
Yes, Cleo is a wonderful example--I really love her (actually, I still haven't actually figured out if "she" might be a "he"--she's never had an egg, but I thought that that might be because of the paralysis--it would probably kill her). I wrote an article about her for the magazine for Southwest Airlines a while back, and it got a lot of great feedback, so now she's also my "media darling" (and a perfect diva about it all!)... And the meds you sent me saved her life on several occasions, so I'll let her know that we've been in touch again--no doubt she'll appreciate it!
THIRTY birds?!!! My hat's off, as they say . If I can find good homes for my doves anywhere, it will be through this site, for sure.

Thanks for writing!

Nancy


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

I should have mentioned something when I originally posted this. All 6 doves don't necessarily have to be adopted together, although I would want to keep pairs together. I know that six is a lot!

I also have a fairly large flight cave that I might be able to give to an adopter, if he or she can use it (although I'd still prefer that someone with an already-existing aviary adopt them).

Thanks!
Nancy


----------



## dogwooddoves (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you find someone to take your birds?


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, I did. Thanks for asking. Of course, as soon as I'd found homes for the white doves, our two diamond doves had two babies! But they're much easier to care for...

Nancy


----------

